# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Bir Krizin Kısa Hikayesi

## bozok

*Bir Krizin Kısa Hikayesi* 



*Korkut Boratav* 

Arkadaş Yayınevi 

Â» Araştırma
Â» İnceleme
Â» Ekonomi

Kasım 2009, 245 sayfa, ISBN: 9789755096278

“Bu kitap, emperyalizmin ve egemen sınıfların yol açtığı ve yönlendirdiği bir kriz hikayesi anlatıyor. Başkaları, bunu tamamlayan veya bununla çelişen hikayeler de anlatabilirler. Kapitalizmi son seksen yılın en kapsamlı ve en derin krizine sürükleyen süreçler ve dinamikler, sosyal bilimlerin çeşitli disiplinleri tarafından ‘hikayeler’in ötesini kavramayı hedefleyen araştırmalarla incelenecek; aydınlatılacaktır. 

“Tek başına kapitalizmin krizleri, kapitalizmin aşılmasına yol açmaz. Krizlerin ortaya koyduğu olgular, kapitalizmin, finans kapitalin, emperyalizmin çıplak özünün kavranmasına imkan verirse ve bu algılamalar toplumsal mücadelelere taşınırsa sistem-karşıtı hareketleri güçlendirir. Bu kitap, böyle bir kavrayış sürecine, karınca kararınca katkı yapabilirse amacına ulaşmış olacaktır.”

http://www.ilknokta.com/urun/102319/...-Hikayesi.html

----------


## bozok

*Boratav krizi yorumluyor*



Prof. Dr. Korkut Boratav’ın *“Bir Krizin Kısa Hikayesi”* adlı kitabı piyasada. 

Boratav’ın Türk ekonomisi ile ilgili çok ilginç tespitleri var. Bunlardan bazıları, aşağıda yer alıyor. Dönemlere göre büyüme hızına bakıldığında, aslında sanıldığı kadar büyümediğimiz görülüyor. Boratav’ın ortalama yıllık büyüme oranı konusundaki tespitleri şöyle:

- 1924-2008 Cumhuriyetin 85 yılında, % 4,9
-1924-1939 yeniden inşa döneminde, % 6,6
- 1940-1948 savaş yıllarında, % 0,0
- 1949-1961 DP döneminde, % 5,9
- 1962-1979 karma, müdahaleci dönemde, % 6,5
- 1980-1989 liberalleşme döneminde, % 4,8
- 1990-1997 serbest sermaye hareketleri döneminde, % 4,4
- 1998-2008 IMF güdümü döneminde, % 3,8

AK Parti döneminde, istihdam göstergeleri çok bozuldu. Bozulma, endeksler ve yüzdelerle ifade ediliyor:

 

*ünemli tespitler*

Boratav, şu önemli tespitleri yapıyor:

- Kapitalist sistemde kriz ortaya çıkınca, tüm kurumları ile devletler devreye girer. Zararlar devletleştirilir; şirketler, hissedarları, alacaklıları kurtarılır. Böylece, krizin tüm maliyeti halka yüklenir. (Bu uygulama, 2000 krizi sonrasında bizde de TMSF aracılığı ile yapıldı.)

- Başta üin olmak üzere, gelişmekte olan ülkelerin tuttuğu yüksek döviz rezervleri, gerçekte ABD’ye verilmiş ve doğru dürüst faiz bile alınmayan paralardır. (Türkiye’nin de yüksek döviz rezervi tutmasının ve 2000 krizi sırasında bile rezervlerini satmamasının temel nedeni budur.)

- ABD, üin’den ve diğer ülkelerden aldığı mal ve hizmetler için Dolar ödüyor. üdedigi bu dolarlar sonradan yine faizsiz olarak ABD’ye yatırılıyor.

- Bu kısır döngüler sürdükçe ve ABD Doları dünyanın rezerv parası olmaya devam ettikçe, ABD için bir “ödemeler dengesi krizi” söz konusu olamaz.

Boratav’ın dediği gibi, dünyada olup biteni takip edemeyen bir Türkiye’den “ne köy ne de kasaba” olur. Ama, sömürü yoksa, yenilik ve üretim de olmuyor.


*Yaman TüRüNER* / MİLLİYET GZT. / 12 Temmuz 2010

----------

